# Paymaster.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

still wondering what a fattie is.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*My guess would be the following*

"Chub Of Sausage Stuff With Just About Anything".


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*I kinda figgered*

deer, pork or beef loin stuffed or wrapped or both.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Sorry, been out for a while. Here ya go. I have used venison as well as pork and a mix of both. I have friend that roll spinach dip or cream cheese up in them as well.
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=82542


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Like the recipe. Thanks. I'll give that a go with deer sausage.*

Sounds plumb good.


----------

